# Video: Kissed by a turtle on the Oriskany!



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

During one of my periodic tours of the Oriskany flight deck, a turtle swam up and kissed me. I'm not sure how to take it as I believe it was a male turtle. 

The loggerhead appears at two places in this clip, 0:50 and 4:00. Sorry, YouTube's video compression made the video a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Did he at least say "no ****" before laying one on ya? Just kidding. That is a really cool experience! Great story forever.:thumbup:


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome!,


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Duuuuude grab some shell broooo...its Crush!! 🐢🌊


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a cool video,, I didnt see any lion fish in it,, are yall starting to take a toll on them..


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sequoiha said:


> Thats a cool video,, I didnt see any lion fish in it,, are yall starting to take a toll on them..


I saw one very small lionfish on that dive, but I've never seen more an a couple on the Oriskany at one time. That being said, I have seen fewer lionfish this year than last year. Some wrecks are completely free of them. Much to my surprise, most of the natural bottom spots that I have been on this year have few lionfish. On average the lionfish seem bigger. The Antares has many BIG ones on it.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

cool


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool video. Been a while since I've been out to the Oriskany.

Dang turtle has been the only thing that has tried to bite me underwater. I was diving on a tug to the south of Pensacola pass and shooting a bunch of sheepshead. I felt a bump from behind and turned around to see this huge turtle with it's mouth wide open about to chomp down on my leg. It wasn't triying to bite my fish on my stinger. It was after me. I quickly shoved it away and it kept pestering the mess out of me. Had to end the dive early because of the dang turtle.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Great video!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

